
Uber Makes Offer to Buy Postmates Delivery Service - ryanwhitney
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/29/technology/uber-postmates-buy-offer.html
======
sunstone
Isn't Uber going to be hammered by Tesla eventually? Not sure why it's still a
company.

------
catsarebetter
Interesting, wonder what'll happen to the stock...

